# Golf course question



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a friend who may relocate to Cuidad del Carmen, and he was wondering if there are any golf courses within a reasonable drive...... Thanks in advance!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I did a quick search. Name that came up the most is Playa Palmas del Carment 5.5km toward Carmen Puerto Real. Looks like also may be some hotel courses in resort area.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> I did a quick search. Name that came up the most is Playa Palmas del Carment 5.5km toward Carmen Puerto Real. Looks like also may be some hotel courses in resort area.


Thanks for the info!


----------

